# buck boost xformer



## reddog552 (Oct 11, 2007)

I am going to install a 200 amp panel booster. I am boosting a 120/208 200 amp 3 ph main to 240V 3 ph. This is for a tanning salon.Ive looked at the drawings and am wondering how to wire these there will be 2 mounted side by side to do the boosting. My problem is I m feeding w/3 3/0 wires from a 3"conduit. There dosent seem to be enough room in the enclosures themself. I was thinking of mounting them on a raceway box. Anyone have any experience with this setup.any advice appriceated Thanks


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

reddog552 said:


> I am going to install a 200 amp panel booster. I am boosting a 120/208 200 amp 3 ph main to 240V 3 ph. This is for a tanning salon.Ive looked at the drawings and am wondering how to wire these there will be 2 mounted side by side to do the boosting. My problem is I m feeding w/3 3/0 wires from a 3"conduit. There dosent seem to be enough room in the enclosures themself. I was thinking of mounting them on a raceway box. Anyone have any experience with this setup.any advice appriceated Thanks


We installed a similar setup a few months ago. I think we were using #2, maybe #1, but had a terrible time getting the conductors in the enclosure. I don't know how yours is made but ours was only open on the bottom and very hard to get the bottom plate on after making up the terminations. We were in a hurry to get it going so we didn't have time to look into a box of any kind. I would suggest you use a box or trough to give you more room. It was also a little hard to mount these on the wall.


----------



## reddog552 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Heres pic*

Invalad file?I got now.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I've mounted big single phase transformers like these on top of gutters or cans. 

A gutter is usually better, because by the time you account for spacing between the transformers, it'll be a pretty good sized can. 

Just use chase nipples from the bottom the the transformer to the top of the gutter, and make all your splices in the gutter.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

reddog552 said:


> Invalad file?I got now.


Looks like the setup we used. Don't know why they don't leave more room for the conductors or at least tell you that when ordering one, such as recommending a gutter/trough.


----------

